
Koinly – Automatically track, analyse and generate tax reports for your crypto - koinly
Hey guys,<p>I have just launched a new crypto portfolio tracker at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;koinly.io<p>It can automatically sync data from your exchange accounts (coinbase, binance etc) and public addresses, generate tax reports and do a whole lot of other cool stuff.<p>Here&#x27;s a blog post if you wanna find out more: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;koinly&#x2F;building-the-worlds-most-efficient-crypto-portfolio-tracker-99d160e0c502<p>Please check it out and share some feedback :) I am giving out free 1 year subs to active users.<p>Note: It only needs read-access to your exchange accounts. I am not gonna steal your cryptos :p<p>Thanks!
======
koinly
Tell me what you think!

